# Slice aus Landkarte erstellen



## WEBSTER (29. Juli 2003)

Salute,

kann man aus diesem Bild Slices für die einzelnen Bundsländer erstellen..?  http://www.monitor-service.de/images/karte.gif

Wenn ja, wie ?

Ich habe es schon vergeblich mit "Slice aus Auswahl erstellen" in ImageReady probiert.

THX
WEBSTER


----------



## IEN (29. Juli 2003)

hallo

Ich! wüsste zumindest nicht wie...

da du wahrscheinlich aber "nur" rollover, oder links in den bereich 
setzen willst, hast du die möglichkeit in deinem html editor und auch
in imageready "image maps" oder so genannte "hotspots" zu setzen.

ien


----------



## WEBSTER (29. Juli 2003)

Salute,

THX 4 AW. 
Mit Hotspots hat es super funktioniert.....

WEBSTER


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Juli 2003)

Jap, Slices sind ausschliesslich rechtwinklig !


----------

